# DIY Top off



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am needing some help. I am trying to track down the air valves that are silver stainless steel would be ideal. Am looking for the one way air valve that has a lever switch on it to adjust flow not a adjustable knob nor "L" shape.

Plan is to, use 5g jugs, have 3 setup as auto top off's using 3 airlines into the jug, two to pump air into it that will make the water go through the 3rd line into the tank. 

And have another 3 jugs of prepared SW ready for WC's with same device just on manual mode where iplug it in after ive drained the tank. 

I wouldn't think need a very powerful air pump to achieve this right?

What kind of float switch would you recommend?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Osiris,

I'm not used to designing auto top off for saltwater, but know how I do it on my pleco racks. My water is mixed, RO and tap or electrolytes, in a 40 gallon food grade plastic drum. I have a 450 gph pump inside to fill tanks during water change, but that is a different story. On the bottom of the drum, about 6 inches from the base, I have a bulkhead which is sized down to accept a 3/8 Jaco fitting which is ran to a plastic float valve in the sump via tubing. There isn't a lot of pressure in this small line, but it is more than capable of keeping up with my evaporation. BTW, water temp runs 90+ on some of my tanks and ambient humidity is usually not more than 15% with no covers on my tanks if that gives some idea of how much water I evaporate daily.

If you're set on using your method, you should be able to get the valves you're looking for from either Jehmco.com or aquatic eco systems.

Larry Vires


----------

